# new home page???



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I am getting tired of the Yahoo home page...too much sports, celebrity, sexual assault articles.
Can someone suggest a home page that offers news, not gossip? If so, how do I make that my home page as I am computer illiterate...thank you.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

find one you like . Click your tool bar, internet options, copy the url and paste in in the box . you will have to delete the Yahoo one and the save it.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

anniew said:


> Can someone suggest a home page that offers news, not gossip?


Probably not... Gossip is pretty much what passes for news these days.  But if you want a different gossip page, just Google 'news' and you may find something you like better.



> If so, how do I make that my home page as I am computer illiterate...thank you.


Well that depends on what browser you're using, which you didn't tell us. M5farm's instructions look like they're for a Microsoft browser. Here's a link that tells you how to do it in Firefox; if you're using something else, you'll have to either tell us what it is so someone can help you, or find instructions online.

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-to-set-the-home-page


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use Google.com as my browser homepage. It's small, so it loads fast. It includes a preview of the 8 most often web pages I visit, and even a link to my gmail account.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I have google as well. You can customize your Yahoo home page though if I remember correctly. It has been a while since I used that.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

https://news.google.com/news/headlines?hl=en&ned=us&gl=US

or 

http://www.drudgereport.com/


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

I prefer blank.

https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/set-blank-browser-home-page


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

http://www.protopage.com/

You can set it for news feeds that you want from a lot of different sources


----------

